# Programme  Gadgets für Logitech G15



## KoRsE (30. September 2008)

*Programme  Gadgets für Logitech G15*

Hallo Leute,

hab mir vor kurzem die Logitech G15 zugelegt und frage mich, ob es besondere Gadgets für die G15 gibt (wie z.b. für die Windows Sidebar). Es gibt ja ein paar Programme, die die G15 unterstützen (ich nutze z.B. CoreTemp). Habt ihr noch andere Programme & Gadgets die empfehlenswert sind? Ich denke da z.B. an Bandbreitenauslastung o.ä.

Schon mal vielen Dank!

MfG Korse


----------



## Maggats (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Programme  Gadgets für Logitech G15*

www.G15-Applets.de :: - G15 SDK-Applets


----------



## Janny (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Programme  Gadgets für Logitech G15*



Maggats schrieb:


> www.G15-Applets.de :: - G15 SDK-Applets



Das meiste davon, finde ich ist Müll, benutze nur ein WinAmp Applet das mir aber auch alles andere anzeigt..
manche davon kann man nochnicht einmal richtig aufm Display erkennen..


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Programme  Gadgets für Logitech G15*

also das NetSpeed nutze ich noch häufiger. Das ist ganz praktisch.
Ensonsten Everest Ultimate.

Ich weiß nicht, was du da jetzt groß erwartest.


----------



## sevi (11. November 2008)

*AW: Programme  Gadgets für Logitech G15*

eigentlich will ich ein Paar applets installieren. Sind .exe applets. Wie muss ich die installieren? Und gibt es irgendeinen Trick, dass ich nicht so viele applet leichen auf meinem Rechner hab? Und wie kann man einstellen, welches applet man gerade will, wenn man mehrere hat?


----------



## ondy (13. November 2008)

*AW: Programme  Gadgets für Logitech G15*

Habt ihr auch keine Applets bei Far Cry2, Dead Space oder Fallout 3?
Oder liegt das irgendwie an mir??
gruß


----------

